# Best broadheads??????



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

What broadhead is the best for deer? I have been told the muzzy or rage. But those were only suggestions. Does anyone have any other suggestions?:elch:


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had great success with the grim reaper whitetail special. they leave a big hole.


----------



## sundy37 (Jul 20, 2011)

i probably should mention my bow and speed. i have a 2011 bear charge at around 300 fps


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ive had good luck with swhacker


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Stick with a fixed blade like a magnus or slick trick. I wouldn't risk losing a deer from a mechanical.


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

You cannot go against the Rage. I use the 2-blade and as long as you dont stick them in the shoulder you will have a dead deer.(i hit my buck in the shoulder :'( ) The damage they do is absolutely incredible!!! Over 2inch holes through a deer will do the job and then some. Easy tracking and short tracking with them as well


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

What's the rest of your setup? If you're not producing much KE I'd stay away from mechanicals and stick with a good, sharp, fixed blade.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

DannyBoy_24 said:


> *You cannot go against the Rage*. I use the 2-blade and as long as you dont stick them in the shoulder you will have a dead deer.(i hit my buck in the shoulder :'( ) The damage they do is absolutely incredible!!! Over 2inch holes through a deer will do the job and then some. Easy tracking and short tracking with them as well


Oh the irony between the bold and the underlined.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

any fixed blade, red what I said on the thread "fixed or mechanical".
I shoot a Muzzy MX-3. I have always liked Muzzys and I always will, they fly good, penetrate extremely well, and that bone shattering trocar tip is phenominal!
I get pass-throughs almost every time (even through shoulders un-like Rage) and I have yet to have one go over 60 yards and the bloodtraisl are just as good as a mechanical will leave.
Ya a Rage or whatever will do fine if u dont hit shoulder most of the time, but what if you do hit shoulder, u dont make perfect shots every time. if so then u havent bowhunted very long or much at all, or hat if u got a quartering to you shot where u nee 2 put it through the shoulderm or a quartering away shot where the exit is out of the opposite shoulder? I like pass-throughs, passthroughs get u better bloodtrails and quicker kills than just one hole through him, especially if u trestand hunt because if u only got 1 hole that hole will be higher up and it will take longer for the blood to come out of that hole and will run dpown the deers side so then u got drips of blood instead of spatters and gushes of it on leaves and stuff.
and what about hogs, u got to get that arrow in-between its shoulders so a quartering to, away or through both shoulders is necessary.
to me any fixed blade is better than any mechanical as far as deer hogs or anything larger than that.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

how many grains is your arrow and broadhead weight total???


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

slick trick


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

A little experiment for you with fixed blade broadheads....if you have your arrow spined correctly try this for your own knowledge....pick a broadhead that has the shortest overall length so that when you compare the centermass of the 100 grain target tip and the centermass of the broadhead they are as close to the same as possible...correct arrow spine coupled with a broadhead length that doesn't change the arrow spine from the tune you have with target tips is the real guts...I hate to put it like this, but any broadhead will fly great if you don't further break down the spine by adding a broadhead with a long ferrule, for example compare a 100 grain Muzzy ferrule to your target tip, then compare the 125 grain ones, there is no match to be had, then compare a shuttle, striker, wackem, montec etc to the 100 and they are nearly a perfect match, this is what makes them fly, not the hype...however, in the 125 class you have fewer choices as most of those are much longer...tune your bow with a bareshaft that will shoot nearly a bullet hole at 10 yds match the broadhead and you'll have indentical groups and impact points as far out as you can shoot...that is all there is too it...I like the G5 Montecs, but pick what you like based on flight noise, solid or vented blades, and cutting diameter.....the reason mechanicals get away with it is the longer design breaks down the spine, making it weaker and thus reacting differently, but like a target tip, this has a lot less affect on arrow impact than when you have an exposed blade catching air from the shaft over flexing or kicking out if too stiff....Anyhow, if you don't want to have to retune the rest, sight or whatever for hunting, this is how you do it...very common, but you have to get the bareshaft flying pretty good which is in effect dialing in the most forgiving spine...also assuming you are using 2" high profile vanes will get you the tips in clean air giving you maximum steerage and control....blazers, predators, fusions, flash vanes (the flex fletch glow vanes are my fav) they all work well, Cheers


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

rossing 6 thanks for all of that, I know it will really help clear some things up and help out a lot of people.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

I like shuttle T-Locks. They fly like field points


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Slick Tricks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am really looking to get some hell razors, If I went elk hunting I would probably shoot the razors.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am really looking to get some hell razors, If I went elk hunting I would probably shoot the razors.


my dad shoots hell razor shot a deer in the front of the shoulder and went all the through an exited the back leg


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

defnantly muzzy


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Slick Trick


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

I would go with the muzzy 3 blade 100 grains! I was shooting 55 pounds last year with a 350 grain arrow and I got complete pass through the shoulder and the buck ran 20 - 30 yards and dropped. MUZZY BAD TO THE BONE!


----------



## smackdown1 (Mar 6, 2011)

im shooting a 2011 omen pro at 80lbs and i shoot montech cs's and the just destroy deer i blew threw 2 shoulder blades


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

g5 montec cs


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

ya g5 montec cs


----------



## jordantoney8 (Nov 9, 2010)

G5 Striker Magnums!!! by far the best cutting diameter for a fixed blade and by far the sharpest blades that i have ever felt. hit a doe stright in the front shoulder bone and got a complete pass through with no problem


----------



## MR6 or MR5 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here we go again.... Rage haters unite!!!! Hellrazor by the way...


----------

